# line help



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

waz looking in cabellas cat and found a line called breakaway anyone used it before 
or any suggestions on a good smooth casting line
been having problems with flouro breaking in cold its like it freezes or something


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fish n fool,
I have a spool of Breakway ten pound test. It is the size of like 6 pound test. I can cast far with it. Yet it is strong. I like it on my spinner.

However, I hate it on my baitcaster. I have it on a small abu garcia on a 7 ft one piece and I get way too many tangles with it.

As for the line breaking, I fished in Delaware with Sand Crab last weekend when it was like 5 degrees and I had no problems with 15 pound test Trilene big game as far as the line breaking. Now the ice on the line made for less than ideal situations.

Sand Crab didn't seem to having any problems with his YoZuri hybrid line either.

Are you throwing heavy stuff? We only threw 1 - 2 ounces.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

thanx for the input 
ive been throwing from 3/8 to 3 oz lures
after about an hour or 2 the line just gets weak and you can break it with hands ive been using fluorocarbons and berkley xl/xt
20# test is not as bad as 10 12 14 but after hours of fishing same thing.
ive changed lines about 5 or 6 times in the last 2 months thanx again 








probably gonna try yozuri seems to be good


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Husky,
How is the abrasion resistance with the Breakaway line? Do you think it would hold up better than Yo-Zuri Hybrid?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Fish-n-Fool take a close look at the guides on the rod and roller on the reel (or levelwind) you may have a small nick. Also the line could have been exposed to the sun weaking it. I have not had any problems with flouro lines in the winter.


----------



## cobiarunner (May 18, 2002)

i have also had problems with flouro line, i have used breakaway line before and it worked pretty well for me. i liked it a lot better than the flouro.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Joey, I didn't have problems with it, but I wasn't really doing any abrasive fishing either.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

*Breakaway...*

Great name selection for a fishing line, huh?  

Never fished it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Digger has a good point. Maybe the eyes have nics or burrs on them. Take a length of pantyhose  and run it through the eyes on your rod. It will catch on any burrs, nicks, or gouges. If it runs through clean, then it has to be the line.

The YoZuri Hybrid line is a flurocarbon/mono mix and is one tough line. It is not a soft line and is very stiff. I like it on my ABU and it NEVER get tangled up and hold knots extremely well. No need to go to braid with this tough line around.  This is my second year using it and have it on both my spinning surf reels and my big boy ABU 10000CL. I plan on putting it on my new conventional reel that I use on my heaver in the Spring.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.breakawayusa.com/pages/line-3.htm 
maybe this will help.....


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Fish N Fool,

Normally use Berkley Big Game, of late been using Silver Thread copolymer like it so far w/8-10lb for Speck rod w/4300 SS Penn spinner and 20lb on my Diawa SLH20 on 11'Diawa surf rod.

Want to give that Yozuri line a field trial.

Have at it,

`bucket


----------

